# Recuperar datos de pendrive usb roto



## Dane411 (Sep 15, 2010)

Buenas noches, buscando por internet, di con varios post de este foro, con una pinta realmente interesante, que discutian problemas parecidos al que se me plantea. Tras varios accidentes con los discos de almacenamiento aprendi el valor de las copias de seguridad, pero este no es el caso que nos concierne.

*El pendrive *con el que trabajaba al retirarlo de un puerto usb demasiado estrecho, *se rompio en 2 pedazos, 1 la carcasa* que me quede en la mano, *y 2, el propio circuito* del pendrive. Al romperse note un ruido, y tras conectarlo un par de veces con exito, no pude volver a hacerlo ni en Win, ni en Linux, lo unico que ocurre es que *se detecta como "dispositivo desconocido" y la luz de lectura/escritura parpadea intermitentemente.*

Recientemente me puse a analizarlo detenidamente pues quisiera recuperar los datos que tenia, y vi que en una cara habia 3 huecos donde parece ser que antes habia 3 condensadores smd, lo que me hizo pensar que tal vez hubiese alguna esperanza.

Entre las posibles soluciones se me ocurrio reemplazar esos 3 condensadores, extraer la memoria flash y soldarla en un nuevo pendrive, o extraerla y crear una "interfaz" (no se si esta expresion es correcta) de tarjeta Smartmedia/ card, ya que los chips que se encuentran en su interior son de este mismo tipo, NAND flash.
He de destacar que nunca he trabajado con componentes tan pequeños sino mas bien con las tipicas resistencias de colores, condensadores cilindricos, y cables/protoboard; y que no habria problema de ser posible, en lugar de usar condensadores smd, usar los tradicionales, unicamente quiero recuperar los datos.
El pendrive consta de un controlador Chipsbank CBM1183, y una memoria NAND flash SAMSUNG 601 K9K8G08U0M-PCB0.
Adjunto una imagen del pendrive, el lugar de los condensadores a los que me refiero es junto a la memoria flash, tambien he pensado que pudiera ser que nunca hubiese nada ahi y el error fuese otro pero esto es lo que me resulta mas logico, ya que se estropeo al romperse la carcasa, y ese es el unico lugar que parece dañado.

imagen

muchas gracias por su atencion y tiempo, 
y espero que puedan ayudarme, 
un saludo


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 17, 2010)

mmmm....mirando la imagen pareciera que esos condensadores nunca hubiesen estado... aunque porque habria estaño si no estuvieron???
tampoco pudieron desaparecer de repente o salir volando en el momento de la ruptura...

no habra un falso contacto por ahi? no estoy muy segura que colocar 3 condensadores donde decis sea conveniente, porque no conoces los valores de éstos 

cuidado! puede ser que ese ruido que escuchaste halla sido de un integrado, en la parte de abajo... todo es posible


----------



## Dane411 (Sep 17, 2010)

La verdad es que mi impresion inicial aunque dentro de la carcasa sonaba algo q se asemejaba a pequeñas pìezas ¿metalicas? (no puede comprobarlo), es que al romperse no le faltaba nada, pero ahora que lo miro, si parece que habia algo, y lo de que saliesen volando es posible, teniendo en cuenta que al tirar hasta se rompio la propia carcasa (el puerto usb era mas estrecho de lo habitual y habia que insertarlo a presion).

Tambien pense en el hecho de que los condensadores deberan tener unos valores concretos, pero teniendo en cuenta su funcion en un pendrive ¿no se podria decidir si es conveniente pasarse por exceso o defecto de carga? o incluso (no se si es posible, al ser tan pequeño) ¿calcular en funcion del resto del circuito sus valores?

Ese sitio es el unico en el que parece posible que falte algo, en la parte de abajo parece estar todo intacto, ya que el conector usb protege los componentes, al contrario que en el otro lado donde sobresaldrian los condensadores de haberlos.
Estoy casi seguro que es ese el problema, porque dejo de funcionar al romperse eso, y el pc ya estaba apagado asi que descarto problemas con la memoria o el controlador


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 17, 2010)

y tal vez podrias medirlo!
no se como lo harias, solo te tiro el comentario jeje

esto me hace acordar a una anecdota...
estaba en la sala de informatica del cole, iba a copiar un archivo que habia bajado (no habia nadie, solo estaba yo con un amigo)...conectamos el pendrive en el puerto y lo reconocio, despues decia que no, que si, que no... se apago el monitor! la compu hizo un ruidito tipo "tutututututuuuuuuu....." hilito de humito detras de la pc... 
sacamos enseguida el pendrive y nos fuimos corriendo!!!

menos mal que no habia nadie jaja cuando volvimos a ver al dia siguiente la compu no estaba...
jijiji  nadie supo que le paso...y ni yo se todavia que fue todo eso...

hasta el dia de hoy todavia no me animo a conectar ese pendrive a ninguna compu...glup!  jejeje


perdon, no te ayude en nada.... a ver...
ano ser que tengas ganas de esperar a que llegue a mi casa, abra el pen drive y te digo si tiene los capacitor, de que valores son...


----------



## Dane411 (Sep 17, 2010)

Es una opcion, pero no hay garantias de que vaya a seguir el mismo circuito, trate de buscar un esquema en internet para entender como funciona, pero sin exito. Yo tengo aqui varios, y de los que he abierto, ninguno se parecia lo suficiente, ya que se trata de un pendrive generico, sin marca o modelo conocido, tengo uno con una carcasa parecida y espero que ese me diga algo mas, pero no consigo sacarlo, esta bien pegado al interior


----------



## hamaca (Nov 29, 2011)

Este post me hizo recordar a cuando tuve que llevar a recuperar un pendrive que tenia con info. muy importante. Lo lleve a un laboratorio llamado Onretrieval. Me recuperaron todo pero me costo 350 euros el servicio.  Parece que tenia la electronica quemada, algo habitual en los usb...

En fin, ahora mantengo tres respaldo en paralelo por si acaso...

Saludos.


----------

